# Trade List AUGUST Meeting



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If anyone has any snowball or yellow shrimp we would like some. I think we may have cherries.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I have blue pearls and blue tigers if you are interested.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I would also like some yellows and blue tigers now that my shrimp problems seem to be over in my nano. 

Plants I have to trade are:

Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'
Limnophila aromatica
Nymphaea lotus
Vallisneria
Riccia (it grows like mad in the pond)
Amazon frogbit
Two species of unidentified Cryptocoryne

Most of these plants are grown in small pots with mineralized topsoil in my pond.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

One more:

Lindernia rotundifolia (varigated).


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have 4 angel small to medium in size to trade for some schooling fish. looking for rummy nose or lemon tetras, maybe some chilli rasobras...


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm looking for the following low light plants:

Ferns - any variety
Anubias - any variety
Crypts - any variety

I'll bring some HM and other trimmings.

TIA,

Jim


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

WRabbit said:


> I'm looking for the following low light plants:
> 
> Ferns - any variety
> Anubias - any variety
> ...


fish gallery got there plant order in friday. I got some crypts, and i will snip my a. nana for you, and will also have some rotella tirmings...

me I'm looking for blaxya,glosso, and a short forground plant...

found my leamon tetras, picked up 9 of them at the fish gallery.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Fishyjoe do they have rummynose at Fish Gallery?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

wwh2694 said:


> Fishyjoe do they have rummynose at Fish Gallery?


they did but i think they are all out if they still have any they would be the freshwater bagging station , in the tank right below the big $29.99 2/$49.99 angelfish tank.

they even had some drina plants there  aka plants that only she would know what they are..

did have a good deal on bacopa. 10 bunches for 10 dollars, and jungle vals for .59 cents each or 12 for $4.80.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

FYI, Bristlenosedude from DFWFISHBOX is just down the road 15mi the most from Tex Gals house in Cleburne. He has the fancy Plecos at dirt cheap prices. He does sell cherries at 50cents ea. If anyone interested in making a trip his way after the meeting, I can make arrangements.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I might be, i'm also looking for a tube of silicon dumb chip i found in one of my tanks... do i get ge 1 or ge2 silicon?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I have lots of blyxa, tiger lotus, riccia, java moss. Also cherry shrimp and assassin snails.

I'm looking for glosso (lots) and any other foreground plant. Does anyone has driftwood? 

I have kribensis too!

See you guys Sunday!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

alexopolus said:


> I have lots of blyxa, tiger lotus, riccia, java moss. Also cherry shrimp and assassin snails.
> 
> I'm looking for glosso (lots) and any other foreground plant. Does anyone has driftwood?
> 
> ...


what type of driftwood? branches or maylasian? i got some driftwood.
I got glosso but not in the best of shape.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Branches.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*We sell ghostwood and manzanita. I can bring a few pieces.*


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm going to be a newbie looking at joining the club at this meeting. Unfortunately I dont have anything to trade yet as I wont be setting up my planted tank until the day after this meeting. 
But, if anybody has any plant cuttings or anything that they want to get rid of, I'll need as many as I can get to get this tank going. I'd appreciate it...  

BTW digital_gods, I'm interested in the cherries for 50 cents a piece as well. I'd buy $10 worth. Maybe even some plecos too. 

Thanks Guys!
Randall


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is what I have available:
Nano Fish
Least Killifish (Heterandria formosa)
Black Bar Endlers
Peacock Endlers

Inverts
Blonde Orange Eye Mystery Snails (Plant Safe)

Plants
Shinnersia rivularis (Mexican Oak Leaf)
Ludwigia Ovals
Cabomba Corlinia

I'm looking for Ludwigia Cuba.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

RandallW201 said:


> I'm going to be a newbie looking at joining the club at this meeting. Unfortunately I dont have anything to trade yet as I wont be setting up my planted tank until the day after this meeting.
> But, if anybody has any plant cuttings or anything that they want to get rid of, I'll need as many as I can get to get this tank going. I'd appreciate it...
> 
> BTW digital_gods, I'm interested in the cherries for 50 cents a piece as well. I'd buy $10 worth. Maybe even some plecos too.
> ...


We are so glad that you are coming to the meeting. We always give plants away at our meetings. _This is a benefit for being a member our club. _ Joining after June is only $10. Sounds like it would be a steal for you with as many plants as you need. Consider joining and you will have enough plants and perhaps even go home with fish, snails, and shrimp! What a deal! Not only that buy Jim, one of our members, has managed to get us a discount at many LFS in the DFW area. You just present your name tag and you get the discount. This is a great meeting for you as we will be talking about an overview of how to set up a tank and cycling time, with plants, without plants...

IF you didn't already join you can go here and do they paypal thing. You can also join at the meeting, but obviously Jim wouldn't have your name tag for you there.
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/join.html

New people can always come to the meetings to see if they would like to join, but there are special benefits to joining. We even have extra door prizes for new members as a way of welcoming them in to the club!


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the warm welcome. I really appreciate it. I'm really looking forward to this meeting as I'm always wanting to learn as much as I can.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Randall

and if you wait around til almost everyone has left, the meeting hosts will likely be begging you to take home more of the leftover plants.

bob


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

BobAlston said:


> Randall
> 
> and if you wait around til almost everyone has left, the meeting hosts will likely be begging you to take home more of the leftover plants.
> 
> bob


Lol, I'll do that then 
I'll take anything I can get. Even weeds....


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Randall, you want some weeds? Then I'll bring you some _Hygrophila polysperma_ 'Sunset'--it's a very pretty weed!


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I've lost track of who's bringing what. But I need just a small number of RCS to provide some genetic diversity in my shrimp tank.

Thanks.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Tex Guy,
do you have some you would be interested in trading?
I have a few I could bring.
*


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

RandallW201 said:


> Lol, I'll do that then
> I'll take anything I can get. Even weeds....


We'll send you home with some lovely nut sedge.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Michael said:


> Hi Randall, you want some weeds? Then I'll bring you some _Hygrophila polysperma_ 'Sunset'--it's a very pretty weed!


Sounds Great!!! 



Tex Guy said:


> We'll send you home with some lovely nut sedge.


No no no, I dont need any of that kind of weeds. Just water weeds....


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*I can bring a couple of clumps of Johnson grass *


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *I can bring a couple of clumps of Johnson grass *


Nope, none of that neither....:lol:


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i have decided to remove the carpet of HM i have in my 75g i will be brining that this sunday. honestly i need verry little... i'm working on restocking my 75g after a mass angel die off like 2 months ago... haven't quite decided what to do plant or fish wise in it... maybe i can get some ideas.. my yellow and orange eye blue tigers are just starting to berry finally so i should have some before the end of the year


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

foreverknight said:


> i have decided to remove the carpet of HM i have in my 75g i will be brining that this sunday. honestly i need verry little... i'm working on restocking my 75g after a mass angel die off like 2 months ago... haven't quite decided what to do plant or fish wise in it... maybe i can get some ideas.. my yellow and orange eye blue tigers are just starting to berry finally so i should have some before the end of the year


Neat about your shrimps! Glad you will be able to make this one!

Just got a TON of Staurogyne repens from wwh2694. There is enough for SEVERAL foregrounds! I hope to keep it in good shape for Sunday. I think we will have a great meeting!


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *Tex Guy,
> do you have some you would be interested in trading?
> I have a few I could bring.
> *


I'm happy to trade. Just know that mine aren't high grade at all. Also, I am hopeful of introducing some higher grade stock into my tank.


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, I haven't used my Paypal account in years! Just dusted it off to pay for the couple's membership for the wife and I! At least Randall won't be the only new guy attending this Sundays meetings.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

foreverknight said:


> i have decided to remove the carpet of HM i have in my 75g i will be brining that this sunday. honestly i need verry little... i'm working on restocking my 75g after a mass angel die off like 2 months ago... haven't quite decided what to do plant or fish wise in it... maybe i can get some ideas.. my yellow and orange eye blue tigers are just starting to berry finally so i should have some before the end of the year


is what you have baby tears, or dwarf baby tears? i could use some of it as my fore ground for my 75g


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

Tex Guy said:


> I'm happy to trade. Just know that mine aren't high grade at all. Also, I am hopeful of introducing some higher grade stock into my tank.


*I have no idea what grade mine are. I got these from Phil.*


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *I have no idea what grade mine are. I got these from Phil.*


As long as they aren't grey bring them on. I only want 3 or 4.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Tex Guy said:


> As long as they aren't grey bring them on. I only want 3 or 4.


Bill has been culling his shrimp for the last week. He began with tons and must have culled out 60 or so! I thought he'd have some to give away but at this point I think he's culled himself thin.

You might see the culls in my big tank. Some seem to be surviving with all the plants to help them survive. I wonder how long that will last?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Last night raccoons trashed my little pond with the aquarium plants in it. Suddenly my surplus that was coming to the meeting has been greatly reduced. I will still have some Sunset hygro, and lots of riccia. Does anyone need some riccia?

Fortunately, nothing got completely wiped out. But I am now re-rooting fragments instead of having lots of big plants.

Words cannot express how much I hate raccoons!


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

If you are just wanting to get rid of the riccia I'll take as much as you want to get rid of


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

mike wallmart sells shot guns, i have a friend in weatherford who likes to hunt.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Michael- so sorry about that. Were they after your fish? At least you have some to be able to regenerate and that they will grow back quickly! It's a dog eat dog world out there!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

RandallW201 said:


> If you are just wanting to get rid of the riccia I'll take as much as you want to get rid of


Be sure to bring a cooler for all the goodies! Seriously, the plants will travel better in an ice chest, without the ice of course.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Michael said:


> Last night raccoons trashed my little pond with the aquarium plants in it. Suddenly my surplus that was coming to the meeting has been greatly reduced. I will still have some Sunset hygro, and lots of riccia. Does anyone need some riccia?
> 
> Fortunately, nothing got completely wiped out. But I am now re-rooting fragments instead of having lots of big plants.
> 
> Words cannot express how much I hate raccoons!


Lets turn the frown upside down with an fun arts and crafts project.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Do raccoons go after chickens?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, and doves, pigeons, pheasants, and fish. Pretty much everything I have in my back yard.

These are the first raccoons to bother us in years. Usually the dogs keep them away, but the drought has made them bold. Judging from the mindless vandalism, I am dealing with a mother and her half-grown gang of brats.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

You have pheasants? Cool, what kind?
Wish I lived somewhere where I could keep some chickens. That's gonna be the first thing I get when I finally move out of the city. I miss my chickens I used to raise when I was in FFA in high school.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

A pair of dark-throated golden pheasants. I used to have more, but they are frustrating to raise.

You can keep chickens in the city--I'm doing it.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, but I got a very small backyard and I'd have to keep them in a tiny pen otherwise they'd be in everyone else's yards. And I don't think they'd like that. 
I want a mess of them, like 20+ free-range


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Raccoons will kill chickens. They have raided my pond before. They ate all of my baby turtles and most of the fish. You need to have a good watch dog or a very deep pond to keep them away. Raccoons love water. You can keep chickens in the fort worth city limits but you are expected to keep them in a coop and definitely in your yard. Keeping hens is not a problem it is the roosters crowing that get on neighbors nerves. We have wild chickens that roam all over our neighborhood.


----------

